# Some sugar for the ladies of Marijuana Passion



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Here is some sugar for the ladies of Marijuana Passion. Enjoy ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 29, 2006)

The only way those pics could get any better... is if I were the one takin the pics and the one bein able to smoke that bud!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 29, 2006)

I think i just had a creamin ur panties kinda moment.. those ladies... beauties... mmmmm..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> I think i just had a creamin ur panties kinda moment.. those ladies... beauties... mmmmm..


I always new there was a way of doing that without touching.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

AWESOME shots....whats the cam your using??  AWESOME shots...those plants are damn sugar for sure...AWESOME shots...would love to hear a smoke report in the future

and did i mention AWESOME shots


----------



## Mutt (Mar 29, 2006)

Tryin to keep the show for girls only huh. Well, I dressed up so I could crash the party.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By the way, they look great. just coulnd't resist the prank dude. hahahaha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 29, 2006)

The only thing wrong that I can see

is that those beautiful buds

are not in front of me


Bro Grunt, you should be taking pics for a living man. You have a good eye for a pic.

You use damn fine models too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> AWESOME shots....whats the cam your using?? AWESOME shots...those plants are damn sugar for sure...AWESOME shots...would love to hear a smoke report in the future
> 
> and did i mention AWESOME shots






LdyLunatic. It's a Kodak EasyShare Z700. Very nice camera.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Tryin to keep the show for girls only huh. Well, I dressed up so I could crash the party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






damn dude you make one ugly ass chick.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 29, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Tryin to keep the show for girls only huh. Well, I dressed up so I could crash the party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better watch out with that shit Mutt. That pygmy is on the loose! He sees you dressed like that and there's no tellin what he'll do.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Mutt, somehow I was picturing you a little different...but not quite that different. Hmmmm... Oh! TBG those shots are just beautiful, you should make a calender or something you know like White Widow/Miss March I don't know it just seems like a waste not to use thoe pics for a greater good. They always brighten up my morning keep them coming!


----------



## kackarot (Mar 30, 2006)

one day i too will grow bud as awesome as that


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 30, 2006)

kackarot said:
			
		

> one day i too will grow bud as awesome as that


 
but intell that day me and you will just smoke lol yeah those are some nice pics greendaygirl is right you should make a calender you can make good money


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a bit more sugar for the ladies. Men in drag are also welcome.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Boy those are some frosty nugs. I left the dress off this time B. Grunt. hahahahahahhaha.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Boy those are some frosty nugs. I left the dress off this time B. Grunt. hahahahahahhaha.


Thank god. That wasn't pretty at all.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Come on Mutt...lets see ya' in heels! Anyhow the only thing better than seeing the sugar would be to pull one of those tops, put it on a stick and s**k on it. (the bud). heeheehee


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

damn your ladies like to show off *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT*    damn fine looking gals


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 7, 2006)

all I can say is damn, those are some good pics. BG


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

can we have some more pics pretty pweese with lots of sugar on top


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Well LdyLunatic. You asked so you shall receive. Here ya go. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

man those are some sweet ladies ...thank you ever soooo much


----------

